

Passwordless scp with python and pexpect - irahul
http://prag-matism.blogspot.com/2010/03/passwordless-scp-with-python-and.html

======
fragmede
~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 or ssh-copy-id anyone?

~~~
irahul
If I am copying to multiple machines, it would be a pain to enter the
passwords that many times. Also, ssh-copy-id is specific to .ssh. If I have a
passphrase set up on my keys, copying my other config files would ask for
passphrase if I don't have my ssh-agent running and keys added.

This copy utility is meant to be a generic setup utility which I use the first
time I have to configure a remote node. You only have to enter your
passphrase/password once and assuming you have the same setup on every node,
it would run fully automated from their.

~~~
irahul
s/their/there

